# 21 Block Cheese Smoke Any Advice or Tips Welcomed



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 6, 2018)

1st time smoking cheese. Been hitting the cheese section every time I go to the store and buying blocks on clearance or sale. Racked up 21 blocks and decided on Sunday it was a great day to give it a try. Temps were in the mid 50's outside and the sun was shining. Ended up with:

6 blocks 9 month aged Extra Sharp Cheddar
1 block 9 year aged Sharp Cheddar
2 blocks Cabot Hot Habanero
2 blocks Boars Head Jalapeno Havarti
3 blocks Jalapeno Colby
3 blocks Muenster
2 blocks Monterey Jack
1 block of Hot Pepper
1 block Swiss

Packed up the AMNPS with apple pellets, lit it, and let it sit for 10 minutes. Wind was blowing 10-15 mph so was worried about it burning the pellets up quicker but didn't have a problem. Put it in the bottom left of my MES40. Temps stayed between 60-90 the whole time in the chamber. Got a little hot at the end but the TP20 saved me. Opened the door let it cool down and was ok. Never even turned the smoker on. Smoked it for right at 3 hours.

I pulled the cheese and let is sit on my counter for a few hours. Before I went to bed I wrapped it loosely in saran wrap still on the racks and put it in my beer fridge. When I got home from work last night I pulled it and vac sealed it all.

I have seen all sorts of timelines on this site from eating it right out of the smoker to letting it rest for a year. Seems like its more of a personal taste preference. I plan to let it rest for a couple weeks and mellow out before trying it. Hopefully it turns out good!

Disclaimer on the rest overnight in the fridge: All of my beer tastes like smoke cheese now. Darn guess ill have to hurry up and drink it so I can get some more.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks fantastic!  Good job.   Typically I would let it sit a month+ before tasting it.


----------



## idahopz (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks like you did everything right. You're also correct in your statement about personal tastes - try it - you might like it right out of the smoker (I do, but typically smoke for about 2 hours). The big variables are how long you smoke the cheese, what the temperature was, and what kind of wood you use. However, it does get better with time.


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2018)

All the cheese looks great. I think you did everything I would have done.

I usually wait a month before I start eating it. I put the cheese in my beer fridge and forget about it. But I also try to make enough cheese to last a year, that way it could age longer while I make more...and I have smoked cheese available all year.

I just tore into some 2yr old extra sharp cheddar and boy is it good!

Also, the smoke flavored beer taste will disappear in a few days. I keep a box of baking soda in my fridge, maybe it helps?


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks great. Different cheeses take smoke on differently it's seams to be an experiment. I found the softer white cheese suck smoke quickly over the harder yellow cheddar. I usually try to wait 3-4 weeks after I vacuum pack. But more times than often I just can't wait and have to crack a pack or two open
Good job


----------



## 73saint (Mar 6, 2018)

Man that looks great.  I just did my first cheese cold smoke as well.  I have to ask, did you flip your cheese during the smoke?  I didn't and now wishing I had...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2018)

Your cheese looks fantastic!
It really took on some nice color!
Al


----------



## weev (Mar 6, 2018)

Cheese looks great!!  and as far as the beer goes im only guessing but I would think the smoke would help make Natural light taste better? :D sorry


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 6, 2018)

I agree with weev but it's about the cheese ha ha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 6, 2018)

Lol solid burn on the natty light. My wife gives me hell all the time for drinking it. 

Thanks for all the tips and compliments I appreciate it.

I didn't flip the cheese during the smoke. Figured it should absorb smoke all the same.

So you think I should go two weeks or give it a month before cracking into it? Got a feeling I am going to need to smoke more.


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Lol solid burn on the natty light. My wife gives me hell all the time for drinking it.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips and compliments I appreciate it.
> 
> ...



I would open some to try at 2 weeks and see if it suits your taste.  If the cheese is too harsh, reseal it and let it rest another 2 weeks and see if you like it better. The cheese gets better with age.

When I smoked my first batch, I did 4 varieties of cheese and I opened one of each kind every week. After 2 weeks, all the cheese tasted great except for Muenster. I hated it, I thought it tasted like an ashtray...but after two months, the Muenster turned out to be one of my favorites.

Also, keep notes. Once you find what works for you, you will be able to replicate the results:


----------



## Braz (Mar 6, 2018)

While living in Germany many years ago I became acquainted with Bamberger Rauch Bier. It is smoked beer. Yes, it is really a thing so go ahead and enjoy it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

Not much to add, your cheese looks great - really nice color. I love the Cabot Hot Habanero. 
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 7, 2018)

Cabot Hot Habanero is my favorite. Only two stores in a 50 mile radius sell it around here so I usually grab several blocks when I go. Would think it only would be better smoked!


----------



## smoking4fun (Mar 7, 2018)

You don't need to flip your cheese mid-smoke.  Flipping may average out the color of the cheese, but I don't think it will change the difference in the taste.  Just my 2-cents.

  If you're using the MES40, you may want to consider trying the mailbox mod for cold smoking.


----------

